
12-year-old gets €100,000 Google bill after confusing AdWords and AdSense - svenfaw
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2016/10/10/12-year-old-gets-e100000-google-bill-after-confusing-adwords-and-adsense/
======
brak1
Can't see this being true, adwords doesnt give that much credit and requires
that you pay every so often...

